
Monk's Enlightenment Begins with a Marathon Walk (2010) - happy-go-lucky
https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=125223168
======
sctb
I'm surely going to butcher this story, but I heard from a Zen priest who
visited Mount Hiei this year that there is a position there of a monk who
maintains a (the?) main shrine. That monk attends to the cleanliness and order
of the shrine exclusively, and resides there without leaving throughout the
entire duration of the position, which is 12 years.

